# Decided to Restore.



## JimRoy (Jan 2, 2018)

I recently received this frame and found it to have large large rust holes in the rear down tubes - so perhaps it's time for wall art...
After looking at the old girl for a few weeks, I decided that she must have another ride down main street   So far I have cut out the rear tubes and installed new ones.  I will post as I make progress. JimRoy




 


 





 I


----------



## mike j (Jan 2, 2018)

Lookin' good. I could tell in the first photo that ole gal ain't done yet. It'll be nice to see how she turns out. Good luck & have fun.


----------



## frank 81 (Jan 2, 2018)

Good Work!!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 2, 2018)

Looking good!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 3, 2018)

Very nice looking work on your part!  Nice to see it get a second chance and look forward to more pics as you move forward.


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jan 3, 2018)

Might have that fork if interested...let me know...------Cowboy


----------



## syclesavage (Jan 4, 2018)

mike j said:


> Lookin' good. I could tell in the first photo that ole gal ain't done yet. It'll be nice to see how she turns out. Good luck & have fun.



Hey Mike you yourself have worked on worse then those lil pinholes lol.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 4, 2018)

syclesavage said:


> Hey Mike you yourself have worked on worse then those lil pinholes lol.



I'm just a rookie.


----------



## mike j (Jan 4, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> I'm just a rookie.



Thanks for the kudu's syclesavage. Jim Roy, you're not. This is some pretty advanced workmanship. These old classics don't deserve to go yet, it's not like they're still cranking' them out.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 4, 2018)

mike j said:


> Thanks for the kudu's syclesavage. Jim Roy, you're not. This is some pretty advanced workmanship. These old classics don't deserve to go yet, it's not like they're still cranking' them out.



Thanks Mike. I feel better all ready.


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm making some progress.  I have been fitting some parts to the frame and realized that the 26" fork won't work so I have a 28" fork ordered.  I have all the other parts including the 28" wheel sets. I took the frame to a bicycle builder I have worked with on past projects to weld in the new rear down tubes.  The frame should be done this week.  There is a ton of work to do including custom paint.  I also have to breakdown the wheels and build them back up with ND Hubs.  I really enjoyed restoration and I'm hoping it turns out nice. I have a few surprises up my sleeve.  I will post more pics the next update. Thanks, JimRoy.  Ps: The wheel in the picture isn't "The One" Morpheus


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 29, 2018)

I finally got the frame off the jig this weekend by welding in the new rear down tubes.  I'm also making progress on the front end. I built the 28" wheels and I woodgrained the rims for a nice touch. For fun I created a water transfer decal for the rims.  So much fun. I'm not sure what color to power coat the frame.  For now I went a a gold front fork. I like it so far. JimRoy


----------



## RatRodJames (Jan 30, 2018)

That thing is looking great! How did you do the wood grain on the wheels? I have a 1901 Crescent that has some new aluminum wheels that I'd like to do that to. And as far as color, i would either paint it all gold, or maybe a dark green or black.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 31, 2018)

I agree she’s looking real good and I hope that you continue to post photos!  As far as the rims, I would also love to know your technique(s) for achieving such a realistic look.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 31, 2018)

awesome work!


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks all.  I will post more pics and describe the woodgraining process I use.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy (Jan 31, 2018)

RatRodJames said:


> That thing is looking great! How did you do the wood grain on the wheels? I have a 1901 Crescent that has some new aluminum wheels that I'd like to do that to. And as far as color, i would either paint it all gold, or maybe a dark green or black.



Dark green it is.  Thanks.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 31, 2018)

Please do, I am looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 2, 2018)

Rides great with no issues -that's a first.  All it needs is dark green paint and final assembly. I'm going install a period correct crank dogleg, and maybe cream tires. Notice that I matched the woodgrain rims to the seat. JimRoy.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 10, 2018)

Please help Cabers,  I'm waiting for the frame to be powdered coated. So in the mean time I'm pondering how I should complete this bike.  As I said in an earlier post, I have the original seat pictured below beautifully restored.  I'm going after the road race look, but I'm really big on keeping the original parts together.  The fork, gooseneck and dogleg were junk, but I saved the seat, lucky 7 seat post, bearing hardware and chain ring.  Please share your thoughts.  Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## Scribble (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks beautiful, as for how to finish it. I personally like using as many of the original parts as possible even if the parts in question are a little ratty.


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 14, 2018)

I like this! Not usually a big fan of early roadsters turned road burners, but this one really works. Repaired camelback frame , forks , etc, in this simple stripped down form looks good !  Look at the early British, and other 20s-30s  path racers, lightweights , and scorchers for more inspiration. Maybe some Latteurwasser(spelling?) , or other early drop bars?  Keep the Brooks saddle.  Nickle plating on the chainwheel assembly, and other bits.  Yes, a dark solid color, ( I don't like green personally, but that's just me).  Dark blue , maroon mayby, with fine gold box striping. Mayby creme tires, or, just blacking out the lettering on the tires you have on there now ( kinda like those!).  Keep the red cloth wrapping on whatever bars you use.  Later, you could add EARLY  sturmey 3 speed set-up,  and early front (only) caliper brake. Kinda opinionated, I guess, sorry!  Well ya asked, and , believe me I wouldn't of even responded if I didn't think  this bike was worth it, and it most certainly is!  Keep up the good work whichever way you go , Well done, Bike looks great!    All the best,,,,Walter


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 14, 2018)

dubsey55 said:


> I like this! Not usually a big fan of early roadsters turned road burners, but this one really works. Repaired camelback frame , forks , etc, in this simple stripped down form looks good !  Look at the early British, and other 20s-30s  path racers, lightweights , and scorchers for more inspiration. Maybe some Latteurwasser(spelling?) , or other early drop bars?  Keep the Brooks saddle.  Nickle plating on the chainwheel assembly, and other bits.  Yes, a dark solid color, ( I don't like green personally, but that's just me).  Dark blue , maroon mayby, with fine gold box striping. Mayby creme tires, or, just blacking out the lettering on the tires you have on there now ( kinda like those!).  Keep the red cloth wrapping on whatever bars you use.  Later, you could add EARLY  sturmey 3 speed set-up,  and early front (only) caliper brake. Kinda opinionated, I guess, sorry!  Well ya asked, and , believe me I wouldn't of even responded if I didn't think  this bike was worth it, and it most certainly is!  Keep up the good work whichever way you go , Well done, Bike looks great!    All the best,,,,Walter



Thanks Walter for the feedback.  I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.  I will use your box striping suggestion and other ideas.   JimRoy. Ps: iI started restoring the below 38 today.  It's almost too far gone, but that increases my motivation.


----------



## Scribble (Feb 15, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> Thanks Walter for the feedback.  I really appreciate you taking the time to respond.  I will use your box striping suggestion and other ideas.   JimRoy. Ps: iI started restoring the below 38 today.  It's almost too far gone, but that increases my motivation.
> 
> View attachment 754591




I dig that bike, there's still tons of potential with that bike. I'd just rock the fact that it's a rust bucket ratrod all the way.


----------



## JimRoy (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi Cabers,  I've started two new project so I put the Rollfast Camekback on hold for a few weeks.  Please stay tuned. JimRoy


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Now that's the way to do it! Us normal people have at least three projects going at the same time.


----------



## JimRoy (Mar 5, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Now that's the way to do it! Us normal people have at least three projects going at the same time. View attachment 761050



Now it's 4 projects. I got a good deal on this bike so I just had to bring it home. No idea what it is (Shelby, Colson or Schwinn)??


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2018)

Looks like a Colson to me.


----------



## JimRoy (May 26, 2018)

The 38 Murray Derby restoration is almost complete. This is how it looked when I received it In February. Rust was literally falling off of it.  It should be done on Memorial Day.  Once I get it completed, it’s back to the 27 Rollfast. I can’t wait...  This restoration has been rough.  I will post pictures on Monday.  JimRoy


----------



## Sven (May 27, 2018)

Great job !!! Love seeing a restoration project come together. Or in your case,  I guess that would be_ projectS; plural. _


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 2, 2018)

I finished the Murray Derby so now I’m back working on the 1927 Rollfast Camelback. I finished the custom seat today. I think long springs under a Brooks saddle is a good combo.  I’m now in the process of painting the frame. It should be done in a week or so.


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 12, 2018)

Project Complete!!  I started working on the 1927 Rollfast Camelback again after Memorial Day and after completing the Murray Derby.  I replaced the rear ND hub with a Sachs Torpedo 3-speed hub. I also finished the paint. See the early post to see the progress of the project.  The old boy is back and rides great. Thanks for viewing. JimRoy


----------



## Hammer (Jun 16, 2018)

I love the woodgrain effect you did on those wheels @JimRoy how did you do that? The bike turned out great I am diggin the black with red pinstripes

Aaron


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 16, 2018)

Hammer said:


> I love the woodgrain effect you did on those wheels @JimRoy how did you do that? The bike turned out great I am diggin the black with red pinstripes
> 
> Aaron



I watched a few YouTube videos how to woodgrain and I have used several technics. My favorite is the one that uses an off white or tan latex base coat with Mohawk spray stains. I sprayed it with matte clear.  Super durable when dry.  Thanks


----------



## dubsey55 (Jun 17, 2018)

Wow, that looks super bitchin'!   Pleased to to see you used some of my ideas, and how well the finished product turned out!  What a cool bike.  Looking forward to more of your builds!  Walter,,,


----------



## Sven (Jun 18, 2018)

Love looking at your restorations. You do outstanding work.


----------



## anders1 (Jun 19, 2018)

Very sweet ride. I enjoyed the pics


----------



## JimRoy (Jun 20, 2018)

dubsey55 said:


> Wow, that looks super bitchin'!   Pleased to to see you used some of my ideas, and how well the finished product turned out!  What a cool bike.  Looking forward to more of your builds!  Walter,,,



. Thanks Walter for the dual boxed pinstripes, cream tires and 3-speed hub suggestions.  I started two more restoration this week. A 1938 Western Flyer, and for fun I’m building a 1950s rat bike from extra parts in my shop. Thanks, JimRoy


----------

